# Flatties!!



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Flounder bite still pretty good...
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/08/flounder-pounders.html


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

WHERE? Can't find one to save me life and the only place I know that they're out is one hell of a paddle for me, I'm a yak guy.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Seems to come from Georgia....


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Oops! Didn't notice


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> Flounder bite still pretty good...
> http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/08/flounder-pounders.html


yep , georgia. but the flatties are the same about everywhere. try fishing manmade structure within a half mile from the inlets or passes. (docks, rocks, bridges, jetties, etc.)

here's some stuff on flounder that helps us.
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html


----------

